# Wubrg



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

Based on the alignments in magic the gathering, someone made a whole fake framework to describe people's motivations and values. 

The post explaining it can be found here. The whole system is basically based on blog posts by Mark Rosewater, eg this one

(note: I personally have never played MTG and basically know nothing about it except what is in the posts linked, I have no idea if familiarity with the game makes a difference)


----------



## James Smith (Aug 6, 2018)

So is it good or bad?


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

It's interesting, not a value decision.


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

Back before I knew about MBTI (a little over two years ago), I viewed the world in almost exclusively this WUBRG light. I was analyzing people with the system and coming to great conclusions on the system itself. 

The link provides a very good and clear view of the MTG color theory and I was excited to read to the end. 

Overall, the system is more about values than about personality, which actually makes for some cool interactions with actual personality theories. I also love the contemporary examples given, they are very resonant. 

I myself am Blue-Red (Izzet), in that I need perfection in my systems and crave freedom. My biggest strength is my creativity, which fits perfectly with the description. 

As the writer also says, every person has some of every color. I have the green quality of accepting the things I can't change (learned over time), the white quality of using structure to reach my goals and the black quality of sticking up for myself when it's about something important. My core is strongly blue/red though. 

I love how all of this exists and I'd love to find a way to use this in the future for all sorts of things.


----------

